# Geting in touch with Shane from stillwater



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Last Thrusday,,I spoke to Shane on the phone I ordered a leash he said he was going to ship it next day,I been trying to call him and see if he shipped the leash any body speak to him.chris from ny wants to know if he shipped my Lesh


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I messaged him a few times about a harness and never got a reply.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never had any problems getting in contact with Shane via email. Here's his email

[email protected]


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Shane has a full time job along with the dog supplies,plus the farm work. I aint defendin him but just letting ya know.

He's a cwi, [certified welding inspector] sometimes they get started and dont know when to quit. Bout like a dum a== welder!

I can holler at him and wake his but up butt, then my price mite dbl.hahahaha

256-604-6975, is this the num yall using?

Tazz if you aint got your stuuf by friday,pm me and i'll bust his butt.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Spoke with shane like 10 mins ago. Give him a call tazz.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He got ahold of me in a few hours and offered to custom make the size collar I needed that night(for no additional charge)... id email him again and just wait it out. Proven equipment from good ppl(ive only heard complaints from the "competition" and their ppl)...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be getting one from him when Camo grows a bit. I want one of those 5 plys, but he only makes the 3 ply with camo material. I'm hoping he will do a 5 ply with a camo center strip custom for me. They look like quality work.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I just got collars from Stillwater for the first time! I had to get Gem her first big girl collar, and I got Deuce a leather one too. I ordered them on Sunday and they came in the mail on Wednesday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

He call me today but he did not leave a message loli called him back no answer .
I just he sent it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahha! Welder covered it. Yup, Shane is definitely on point with everything I've ordered from him. I just got a shipment in last week and sent a few to a friend on the other side of the map from me. They arrived in 3 days ordered Saturday. Got them Tuesday. The gear is awesome can stand the weather and the most durable for all the hard work.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DickyT said:


> I'll be getting one from him when Camo grows a bit. I want one of those 5 plys, but he only makes the 3 ply with camo material. I'm hoping he will do a 5 ply with a camo center strip custom for me. They look like quality work.


call him.. or email him. .that easy.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Firehazard said:


> call him.. or email him. .that easy.


I figured as much, I have several months before I will need or even want it. If I get it now I'll lose it before he grows into it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I was gonna compile everything titled SHANE or STillwater or both.. but DANG!!! there are a FEW. 

I've just ordered a 2nd batch last night done shipped today... by 4:30 a.m. Pacific Time. That means he shipped it first thing this morning (3hrs ahead) ... Bulldoggers!!!! Shane at Stillwater Kennels has my vote time in and again, the quality of person and gear your working with well... actions speak for themselves as do the gear!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^ said it more than once only the "competition" and their ppl kick mud.... shows the level of professionalism for the "competition" if u ask me.... cant hang so they spread lies...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I went ahead an e-mailed him to quote me for 2 collars. One with traditional and the other digi camo strips on 2" 5 plys. It will be a bit before Camo will fit them, but think I found a nice lil place I can tuck them away where the wife won't 'clean' them into oblivion...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think he has horrible people skills and can't stand the guy and personally wwould take my money elsewhere for better collars JMO. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Who has "better" collars?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> I think he has horrible people skills and can't stand the guy and personally wwould take my money elsewhere for better collars JMO. lol


I personally had a great experience ordering from him...The leather collars I ordered got here fast, and the quality is great! The one I ordered for my boy ended up being to big (my fault not his), but he responded to my email right away letting me know I can send it back and he will get the one I need shipped out right away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I have not had a good experience with him. I like tablerock collars the leather one I got from them lasted forever and looked brand new 2 years old. I order collars from so many people that one bad experience I can cross them off and not sweat it. just had a guy send me a really nice suede one for my tri boy in exchange for pics of him in it for his web site. Ill have to get the name again but it is top quality although prob costs more then the stillwater but worth it to me. LOL I have a handful of dogs and prob close to 50 collars right now lol. I may have an addiction.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

eh... table rock collars are alright.. ... I trust what hasnt failed me or my dogs. My dogs put work in on collars, and I've bought many from many sources.... Only product I've had that can keep up with the dogs.

Stillwater works best for me.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ gotta say the countless post like this(on multiple sites) out weigh the few "my hook up or friend is better".... 

when someone shows me 5 year old collars that have been a daily tie out collar(for a "real" dog not a couch potato(not a jab at anyones dog)) and its holding up I'll say they're on the level I CONSISTANTLY hear about stillwater....

The 2 I see recommended the most are obriens and stillwater...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Those two ... time in and again :cheers:


----------

